# It is Now Official PL Is Dead



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Yesterday I saw a thread on SSM that says Polar Lights is now officialy dead as of 9-29-06. www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/veiwtopic.php?t=45246


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

RIP


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Not to be picky, but would you like to edit the spelling of the link?

starshi*p*m*o*deler, not starshiomdeler
v*ie*wtopic, not veiwtopic

Thanks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Yesterday I saw a thread on SSM that says Polar Lights is now officialy dead as of 9-29-06. www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45246



Instead of transcribing the addresses which frequently results in errors, you need to click drag and [control][c] over the adddress and then [control][v] to copy and paste addresses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I couldn't get the link either; does the article say that the brandname is now dead, or what? I think we all realised PL was dead, but what new has happened to causethe article?

Some PL kits are now selling on ebay for more than some original Aurora kits.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

It comes down to RC2 is discontinuing the Polar Lights brand and all Polar Lights kits. On what happens to the AMT line, its not known.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Roguepink said:


> It comes down to RC2 is discontinuing the Polar Lights brand and all Polar Lights kits. On what happens to the AMT line, its not known.


According to posts on the Starship Modeler website, their RC2 representative has stated "the Polar Lights brand is being discontinued for sure. As for moving the existing PL kits to the AMT brand name...that's not decided yet. They are under contract talks with the license holder and if the contract is renewed, the kits may (and that's just a may, not a will) be re-issued under the AMT brand name. A decision on that will depend on contract talks...She also added that there is no new tooling for _Star Trek_ or _Star Wars_ kits in 2007 from AMT...which we already suspected, but has now been confirmed...I asked "Does this mean that RC2 is getting out of plastic completely and just sticking to die cast?" and she said "Not at all. With _Star Trek_ and _Star Wars_, it's all dependent on the licensing. If we get a long enough contract term to invest in new tooling in plastic, we will. But if the contract term is short, we only have time to re-release."


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

How much does RC2 want, for Aurora/Polar Lights rights and tooling? (As if I can afford to buy it!  )


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's the link:
http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=45246

Sorry perfesser, I now see you corrected it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^My own fault for not pointing it out as I should have.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

We all knew PM was bought for JL. I have noticed at WM, JL car model kits. No surprise here,now it is official.


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

So all our PL kits have just gone up in value?

So how much is a signed guillotine worth now?

James


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

No big surprise here RC-2 bought Playing Mantis to get Johnny Lightning - they're already out of the slot car business and have sold off Memory Lane. 
They never intended to be in the figure kit business.
They will make use of the model car tooling as it dovetails with their model car kit business. 
I believe that they'll continue to re-issue Trek stuff as long as they can maintain a license with Paramount. 
I understand their position regarding new tooling for Trek - if they can only get one year extensions to the license, it makes no sense to develop new tooling as it takes about a year to 18 months to bring an all-new kit to market from the concept stage. 
Unless they can sign multi year deals (minimum 3 years) there is no point in developing any new tooling for Trek.

Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Some PL kits are starting to gain value - others may never be worth very much.....
Monster four packs are probably pretty good. Each of the long Box Monster kits may gain valus although they're actually kits produced for PL by Revell........
The Go Cart is bringing good dollars - 
The Three Stooges, the C57-D, Big Godzilla, and Bride of Frankenstein are probably good investments.
Most of the PL stuff is still pretty affordable and not too difficult to find.

Dave


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I know what you mean about the Stooges...I'd love to find them to build.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HA, finally something I did may pay off. I've got 1 Stooge set builtup and two MIB. But I'd still rather have PL back in production !!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

PL back in production is not likely to happen! There's a better chance of a snowball fight breaking out in the middle of Death Valley!

Dave


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I certainly hope that they won't destroy the molds of the kits they no longer want to produce.Better that they give them away to anyone that wants them,or at least sell them for the same price they would sell the molds for scrap metal.It would be the AURORA tragedy all over again.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry about that guys, I was on here yesterday for a moment before I realized I only had 15 minutes to get ready for a doctors appointment when I got home I was unable to get back online.. And a big thanks to Steve R for providing the correct link. I went and edited the link I put up but it still won't work, not sure why.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just can't express how much rage I have against RC2.


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

Why so glum chum. Haven't you heard...Monarch may be rising from the ashes of PL. And it sounds like alot sooner than the earlier predictions of 2009. :hat: :hat: :hat: 

Jeff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How is Monarch rising from the ashes of PL? Are they buying up all PLs molds and putting them back into production? Continuing to reissue the old Aurora kits? Getting the Star Trek license and continuing the starship series PL started? Planning a new series of SF vehicle kits?

Nope. One new horror figure kit announced. A good start maybe, for the horror figure modelers. I'm a sci fi vehicle builder myself, whose hopes were shattered when Tom Lowe abandoned us to RC2's utter lack of interest.


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

:wave: Well from what I read on Todd's weblog, the second kit is Sci Fi. OK maybe ashes is not the best analogy but there is always the possibility with this, or any, new company.  That being said, I have to admit, I am a horror figure kit guy first and Sci Fi modeler second. I will happy either way :tongue: . Heck I would be ecstatic with any news of new kits from any start up company right about now, 'cause the store shelves are bone dry last time I looked, and it doesn't look like anyone is competing with Monarch for market share in this category.

Jeff


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

ERTL AMT was one of the most gutsy model kit companies of the 1990's.With their abundant releases of Sci-Fi,exotic autos and aircrafts,they were very much admired and I am sure made good profits.Any signs of at least their releasing again the Flying Wings aircrafts,the XB-70,or other automobiles of the 90's.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

And if to add insult to injury, all your old PM links now route to RC2's new Johhny Lightning site.

Jim


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> I just can't express how much rage I have against RC2.


Yes you can John, you have to express it to them directly, as I often do.

I was on the phone with costomer service the other week asking about any new Trek kits and they did say that they were in negotiations on the Trek liscense at the moment. They did not say that this would result in new tools or not.

Hopefully SOMEONE can find out this destroying the tool rumor or not. That would probably be the biggest model tradegy I can think of.

Because the little money they'd get back for the metal aside from storage doesn't make any sense.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

1:8 scale said:


> Why so glum chum. Haven't you heard...Monarch may be rising from the ashes of PL. And it sounds like alot sooner than the earlier predictions of 2009. :hat: :hat: :hat:
> 
> Jeff


Who is Monarch and are they our mysterious friend 31Racine rd?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

When something like this happens, people need to take action.
Its very easy to complain here on these boards, but expressing wishes or complaints here doesn't make it to AMT/Ertl's ears. 

If you want a manufacturer know to what your wishes are, you MUST express those wishes to them directly. (its kind of like voting - if you didn't vote, you have no right to camplain about those policies that you didn't vote on).

I just sent an e:mail of to RC2 on the tooling rumor. (I'm pasteing what I wrote) I enouraging others to pressure them for info and to hopefully stop this process IF TRUE.

>>>
There is currently a rumor that is floating around the interent, that RC2 AMT/ERTL is planning to destroy the tooling molds to the Polar Lights 1/350 scale USS Enterprise NCC-1701-A kit. PL #4204.

Please check out these two links that are reporting this rumor.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=166846

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1739123#post1739123

While it may make some fiscal sense to destroy some tooling due to lack of sales and storage fees etc. The loss of this particular kit makes no sense what so ever. This kit is widely regarded the best Star Trek kit ever produced, and the loss of the tooling to this kit would be a serious loss to sci-fi modeling. Especially since this kit was only first released only two years ago.

I strongly feel that this tool needs to be preserved for future releases or at the very least sold to someone who will take care of it.

Again, I feel this is something that I feel that needs to be addressed.
If you wish, I can post to the boards any response that AMT/Ertl would like to make.

Thank you,
Michael Anderson
[email protected]
<<<

The e:mail address to RC2 AMT/Ertl is......
[email protected]


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

should we have an official funeral and service for PL for the fun, the laughter and the joy they gave us??


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Nope! Let's give our support, and money, to Monarch, and others like them that care enough to listen and respond! T.U.C.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

Oh My God! They Killed PL! You Bas**^%$s!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I cannot immagine that RC-2 would even consider destroying very much of the PL tooling.
All that tooling is in China. the cost of storage is insignificant!
I don't know where this rumor comes from but IMHO it is nonsense. I would suggest that there are several tools there for kits that should never be re-issued. 
(There are several that I would never have done if I had it to do over!)

The Trek tools won't be destroyed - They'll hang on to them just like they did with ALL the MPC Trek tools.
I have seen RC-2's list of old tools with my own eyes, and you cannot immagine how many old tools (mostly cars & trucks) they are sitting on!
They have very little invested in the PL tooling it costs almost nothing to keep it in China.. Destroying tools is not something anybody in the plastic kit business does. 

Dave


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> I cannot immagine that RC-2 would even consider destroying very much of the PL tooling.
> All that tooling is in China. the cost of storage is insignificant!
> I don't know where this rumor comes from but IMHO it is nonsense. I would suggest that there are several tools there for kits that should never be re-issued.
> (There are several that I would never have done if I had it to do over!)
> ...


I can't state it as fact, but did hear recently that the cost of storage in China is skyrocketing. Apparently they're catching on.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Catching on!!! Darn, they are about to pass us at Mach 6!!! At the rate they're going, they will be THE economical power in less then 10 years. And the most stupid thing about it is that our OWN freaking companies are manufacturing everything THERE to save. Here in Canada, and it's probably the same in the US, almost 1 company (furnitures, clothes) per week is closing down and moving their stuff somewhere in Asia. And that's not all, even some customer services are from there. It's to the point that some companies are teaching those $$ cheap labor (compared to us, don't mean it in the bad way) to learn different dialects so you can't know the difference when you're on the phone with them. But that won't SAVE our economy, no jobs = no money = no customers. The less money you have in your pocket, the less you spend. The wheel will turn VERY slow. Lets hope that it won't stop 'cause we will be in trouble big time. 

I'm like most of you guys, I'm very pissed about the fact that PL is dead. THEY were putting kits (not perfect kits but kits that were very interresting) on the market at a very fast rate, that probably made the other ones pretty pissed. That reminds me of the Tucker story: when somebody is building better stuff then yours, buy them off of simply put them out of the game (like GM-Ford-Chrysler did to Tucker). I don't remember (ever since PL came up with their new 1/350 and 1/1000 ST stuff or any EX- Aurora reissues) a passion on any forums. People were just talking about that. I'm so glad I have a bunch in my stock 'cause I don't see in a near futur such a fun modeling time we've had when PL was around. Maybe Monarch will be our modeling savior..... Only time will tell... 

Steph


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

f1steph said:


> . . . That reminds me of the Tucker story: when somebody is building better stuff then yours, buy them off of simply put them out of the game (like GM-Ford-Chrysler did to Tucker).


Pardon me for drifting away from the topic, but that story about Tucker being "done in" by the major auto makers and their cronies in Washington is just another dubious conspiracy theory. Preston Tucker's car was, er, interesting, and had some advanced features for its time, but it wasn't _that_ good. It was certainly no threat to Ford, GM or Chrysler. It was his suspicious fast-sell tactics and lack of production capacity that led to his being indicted for stock fraud (yes, he was later cleared of all charges). Tucker may not have been a crook, exactly, but he was no Frank Capra movie hero either.

Now, maybe once Monarch Models is up and running, we can get them to make a 1/25 scale Tucker kit. . .


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Or maybe a 1/6 George Zucco ??????????


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

A 1/6 George Zucco??? I'm in!  :thumbsup:

Oh, wait...will that be in styrene or Tana leaves?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

At this stage I wouldn't care if it was in baked dinosaur dung ! I missed two chances at George already and I'm desperate. Expense wise, I'd prefer styrene.(....ah,... odor-wise also !)


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Pardon me for drifting away from the topic, but that story about Tucker being "done in" by the major auto makers and their cronies in Washington is just another dubious conspiracy theory. Preston Tucker's car was, er, interesting, and had some advanced features for its time, but it wasn't _that_ good. It was certainly no threat to Ford, GM or Chrysler. It was his suspicious fast-sell tactics and lack of production capacity that led to his being indicted for stock fraud (yes, he was later cleared of all charges). Tucker may not have been a crook, exactly, but he was no Frank Capra movie hero either.
> 
> Now, maybe once Monarch Models is up and running, we can get them to make a 1/25 scale Tucker kit. . .


Yeah we're pretty off topic. Well it's another story that we'll never know for sure what the hec happen. But I don't know why but the big 3 were so powerful back in those days that the Tucker story might be true after all. As for a Tucker kit, THAT would be a very unique kit. I'll also put in the ''I WANT THAT KIT'' list a 1951 Buick LeSabre. 

Steph


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

f1steph said:


> I'll also put in the ''I WANT THAT KIT'' list a 1951 Buick LeSabre.


I had to look that one up but, you're right, that would make an excellent subject for a styrene kit.

http://forum.avtoindex.com/foto/data/media/25/buick_lesabre_1951_2.jpg

Right now, I'd settle for a _2000_ Buick LeSabre ('cuz that's what I'm currently driving).


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Not to mention all those beautiful Virgil Exner-designed Chrysler-Ghia specials from the 1950s. Well, we can dream.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I had to look that one up but, you're right, that would make an excellent subject for a styrene kit.
> 
> http://forum.avtoindex.com/foto/data/media/25/buick_lesabre_1951_2.jpg
> 
> Right now, I'd settle for a _2000_ Buick LeSabre ('cuz that's what I'm currently driving).


The designer was Harley Earl, a pionner in styling and inventor. That car (2 were built, one that Earl was driving everyday) was really amazing.He had a big influence from the aviation industry, it shows a lot when you look at the car. This car had a rain detector (HEY we're in 1951!!!. Anybody have that on their car...) to retract automatically the roof. The engine was amazing, it was using gazoline and alcohol, both fuel were stored in both back wing fenders . He used magnesium and lots of aluminium. Anyhow, I have no freaking idea WHY Buick didn't mass produce this one (just with a gazoline engine). Again, they dropped the ball. You can read all about it here and you can see nice pictures here.
Sadly, the only way to get a miniature of this car is to spend 100$ or so on a ''Out of production'' 1/24 Franklin Mint diecast on Evil Bay. That's why it's on my ''I want that kit'' list....

Steph


----------

